# flexible duct or flexible connector



## BSSTG (Oct 12, 2010)

Greetings all,

Could somebody tell me what the difference is between the 2. They are both referenced in 603 of the "06 IMC. They are obviously something different since they have different length limitations.

Byron


----------



## mark handler (Oct 12, 2010)

*flexible duct*

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS331US331&q=flexible+duct&wrapid=tlif12869195049862&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1045&bih=423

*flexible duct connector*

http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS331US331&tbs=isch:1&q=flexible+duct+connector&revid=340536566&sa=X&ei=j9W0TJjuNIiksQPno8SACA&ved=0CCMQ1QIoAA&biw=1034&bih=423


----------



## klarenbeek (Oct 13, 2010)

They are both listed under UL 181.  You will have to check whether the product is listed as air duct or an air connector.  What I have seen is the insulated flex is listed as duct, and the foil uninsulated flex is listed as an air connector (if listed at all). In either case, the product needs to be Ul 181 approved in order to be used.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 13, 2010)

UL181 includes about 16 tests, including corrosion resistance, mold growth and humidity, high and low temperature, puncture, impact, erosion, positive and negative pressure, and leakage, as well as flammability examinations, including surface burning characteristics, flame penetration and burning.

http://ulstandardsinfonet.ul.com/tocs/tocs.asp?doc=s&fn=0181.toc

I believe that the flexible connector doesn't have to pass as many of these tests, and it is limited to 14 ft. length.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 14, 2010)

This still does not answer the question but there is a difference...

http://www.hartandcooley.com/customer-service/frequently-asked-questions/flexible-duct.aspx


----------

